# Paint color for medium oak trim



## Coco (Sep 23, 2008)

*We are painting our main floor and are trying to find a color to go with mdm oak trim. We are finding it a challenge to find agood neutral color.*
*Anyone found a good color they have used?*

*someone had suggested Sherwin Wllm's BAGEL and TOTALLY TAN. We find these to be too pink/red.*


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Beige is da Rage. At my house anyways. Benjamin Moore HC-39 to be exact. It looks great with white trim as well as any stained wood. I talked my dad into doing a room in his house flip with it and he ended up doing 4 more rooms in the house with it. My hardwood floors are close to the color you described on your trim and it looks great with it.


----------



## rdf2026 (Sep 27, 2008)

try this site i just found when trying to find a color for my kitchen.
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/do_it_yourself/paint_colors/index.jsp


----------

